# How old is too old.



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an opportunity to buy an 8 year old LaMancha doe who in her past has many GCH, BUIS ect.
The price seems a little steep for her age, 300.00. But would be worth it if she was able to kid a few more times. 

How old is too old to bred? Would I be pushing it to try to breed her again? She has already kidded this year and is in milk. Do older does tend to dry up faster than say a 2 or 3 year old? She has some excellent lines behind her. Just not sure about the age and dont want to over do it! 

THanks for any help you might be able to shed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think if she is well taken care of you could breed her a time or two more.....


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe that they can keep breeding until their death; however, if you retire them from breeding then they live longer.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I would say its pushing it. Its definitely way too much in my opinion. I would try to knock the price down to at least 200, if not 150. If she's a really good doe the money could be worth it though, if you could get one or two good does out of her. But I wouldn't personally want to breed her more than once or twice more. I plan on retiring my girls at 8 or 9.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree...at 8 years old, if she's in milk and good condition, paying $300 for her IMO would be too much as you just don't know if you'll get another breeding out of her with viable kids....granted though that if you do take the gamble and she does give doelings, then they would have paid for her.

I think the number of breeding years really depends on the doe, if she did well this past time then that would determine if I would breed her again.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Is she a finished champion, have milk stars, high LAs, or CH kids? What does she look like...how's her udder? You can probably get a couple kiddings from her as long as she's in good health and is staying fertile.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think she would have several more breedings in her. I know of several does who have kidded at 11 and 12 years of age. As long as she isn't broken down or look old she would still be a great doe for several more years. With any doe, no matter the age, there is always a risk that she may not breed the next time around for any number of reasons.

If she has several CH and BUIS in her past $300 is a good price for her. I saw somone sell a 10 year old Nubian doe who I beleive was a permanent champion for $400. At $300 if bred to the right buck this fall, you should be able to make your purchase price back next spring with one doe kid.

Older does, IMO, have better lactations than younger does. They are usually heavier milkers and more consistent. They are the does who will give you a gallon or more of colostrum at kidding time that you can freeze and use on kids from your younger does who don't give enough colostrum for their kids.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I think ptgoats put it pretty well. I know of several older does that have done great and some young ones that had lots of issues. As long as she is in good shape and holding condition I would say that she could be a good option. I might see if they will go down on price, but if you can swing it she could be a good addition to your herd. Good luck!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

I like PT's post.
We have does that are 14 here kidding out. They are healthy and are able to carry a pregnancy with no problems. Most are still having trips and quads too.
The best colustrum comes from your older does, they have the best antibodies built up to give to their kids and they produce enough to share, so we always supplement any bottle kids with at least a few oz from an older doe.

You just need to watch her weight, teeth and make sure she does not get bullied when introductions are made into your herd.

$300, in milk, older doe. That is very fair to me. 
My does go up in price as they age, was offered $1200 for a 6yr old and I turned it down, she will be here til she dies.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My 10 year-old Nubian is due any minute now with her 10th kid. She's healthy, feisty, and strong as an ox.


----------

